# Kit Help



## Dill (17 Dec 2005)

I had the page, and then I lost it
My friend had it, and then he lost it

Does anyone know the, or any page, that has a step by step guide on how to put a rucksack together, i have absolutely no bloody idea and think I may even be missing parts (???)

any help would be great, I know there's a site out there soemwhere, but have no idea what happened to it, even after a day of googling.

Thanks mates,

Dill


----------



## Proud Canadian (17 Dec 2005)

Are you looking for the configuration instructions for an 82 pattern? If so I have the instruction booklet in my locker and can scan it Monday morning if you do not find the instructions over the weekend.


----------



## Dill (17 Dec 2005)

nah i wouldnt go that far bud
dont worry about it, im sure ill figure it out
i gave it a try and it doesnt seem too hard at all
i was just hoping someone could have a quick link
but thanks anyways!

Dill


----------



## Proud Canadian (17 Dec 2005)

I actually have the instruction book with me so I am currently scanning it. Will post you the links of the images shortly


----------



## Proud Canadian (17 Dec 2005)

Been requested so here is the instructions for an 82 Pattern

























Keep the load light as possible never applied as stated in the 1st page.

If you can I would suggest replacing the waist belt with a utility belt.


----------



## Synthos (17 Dec 2005)

Proud Canadian said:
			
		

> If you can I would suggest replacing the waist belt with a utility belt.



Are you allowed to do that? And does it support the weight better/worse?


----------



## Dill (18 Dec 2005)

fuckin'eh thanks guys


----------



## NavComm (18 Dec 2005)

IMO we shouldn't be scanning CF (or any other) manuals and posting them on an open web forum, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Dill (18 Dec 2005)

you can delete it if you really need to, i have what i need saved.

k another question. I don't yet have my tac vest so I've just been issued the webbing, is it normal for your rucksack to squish the hell out of your buttpack? or am I not adjusting things properly. ive been trying to get the two to work and fit together, but no dice. any ideas?

Dill


----------



## chrisf (18 Dec 2005)

Don't worry about it, you'll learn it all on basic training.


----------



## NavComm (18 Dec 2005)

Dill said:
			
		

> you can delete it if you really need to, i have what i need saved.


No I can't because I'm not a mod on here nor am I the person who posted it.

My question is: why do you need to know this about your kit before you've been properly trained to use it? Can't you just wait until you get to your training and follow the instructions given to you then? If you have trouble waiting for instructions now, you're going to be in a world of hurt once your training begins because there is a lot of 'hurry up and wait" (in my limited experience) that you can expect to encounter. And it's not going to be pretty if you can't learn to just hang tight until you're told what to do.

If I've missed something where you explain this urgency to get your ruck together, then I apologize.


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Dec 2005)

If it's an unclassified Doc, it's not too bad...If you look up some of our Crypto gear on google, you'll find full manuals, plus some training crypto..pretty sad.

Also, I don't think any foreign governments are overly concern with our rucks, and how we put them together.


On a different note, don't put your stuff together...wait till you get there...They'll take everyone, and show them how to do it properly...Even if you did it right, they'll make you take it apart, and put it together....Don't single yourself out as a huge keener


----------



## chrisf (18 Dec 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> If it's an unclassified Doc, it's not too bad...If you look up some of our Crypto gear on google, you'll find full manuals, plus some training crypto..pretty sad.



Heck, I've seen crypto gear for sale on Ebay, a few different types of CFDs...


----------



## D-n-A (18 Dec 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> IMO we shouldn't be scanning CF (or any other) manuals and posting them on an open web forum, but that's just my opinion.




Its an instruction manual on how to assemble a ruck sack...   Nothing wrong with posting it; plus you can find the entire booklet in some surplus stores along with all the '82 pattern kit.

Its not like its any kinda of secret documents on troop movements or ROEs for current OPs, etc


----------



## NavComm (18 Dec 2005)

MikeL and Sig-Des, I agree with what you are saying. I just think it's a bad precedent to start posting manuals and how-to's. If he doesn't have that information yet, then he probably doesn't need it yet IMO.

I got my NCD's last June, tried them on at the unit and never wore them again until August. I just put them away until I was shown how to wear them and told when to wear them. I think it's just unneccessarily frustrates the instructors when someone goes ahead and does something (correctly or not) and then they have to, as you say, make them take it apart and do it all over again. Frustrating instructors for no good reason, in my experience, is apt to land the entire platoon in some sort of remedial training.


----------



## D-n-A (18 Dec 2005)

Whats wrong with knowing how to assemble your kit.

When I went to my basic, everyone showed up with their kit all assembled, if anyone had something wrong the instructers told them how to fix it. No one got sh*t on, if someone had their kit set up well, they helped people who didn't.


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Dec 2005)

It's not so much knowing how to set it up, it's knowing how to do it properly.

I had someone show me how to do mine up at my unit before, and I had to take it apart


----------



## NavComm (18 Dec 2005)

MikeL, you and I will have to agree to disagree on this one. IMO it's _wrong_ (your word) for a recruit to _know everything_ there is to know before that recruit is _properly_ instructed by a qualified instructor.

We had guys at bmq that would challenge instructors because of stuff they learned playing Counter Strike, etc. and IMO that just wasted time and energy. I'm not saying instructors are so hard-assed that they won't listen to feedback, but what is wrong with waiting until you are instructed on proper use by the guy/woman who is responsible for teaching it to you?

And further, what is wrong with having some element of surprise to training? What in the world did soldiers in the past do before they had the internet to spoon feed them and hold their hands before arriving at training?


----------



## D-n-A (18 Dec 2005)

K, obviously what I said was misinterpreted.


For the ruck, it is fairly easy to follow the instructers given, I'm sure some people will make mistakes but atleast they will have the general idea. If it is wrong, an instructer will correct it, easy enough.

Now NavComm, where did I ever say it was alright for recruits to assume they know everything. If a recruit challenges an instructer on anything, that is one of the dumbest things you can do, especially on a recruit course. Knowing(or having an idea) how to assemble kit is a rather small thing to know, for the most part recruits know nothing, and are on BMQ to learn how to do everything there is about the basics of being a Soldier, Sailer or Airmen. Also, going to basic with kit assembled doesn't ruin any big surprises about basic training. I agree that recruits shoulden't know everything there is about basic training before going out. As for using the internet for research on all this an expecting to be spoon fed information, I don't agree with that either. I never said I recommend doing this, or anything like it, so don't assume/BS I meant or said it.


----------



## Dill (18 Dec 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> No I can't because I'm not a mod on here nor am I the person who posted it.
> 
> My question is: why do you need to know this about your kit before you've been properly trained to use it? Can't you just wait until you get to your training and follow the instructions given to you then? If you have trouble waiting for instructions now, you're going to be in a world of hurt once your training begins because there is a lot of 'hurry up and wait" (in my limited experience) that you can expect to encounter. And it's not going to be pretty if you can't learn to just hang tight until you're told what to do.
> 
> If I've missed something where you explain this urgency to get your ruck together, then I apologize.



im not trying to rush it man, my training starts in less than a month and i just figured i should have my ruck put together and ready to go, as opposed to bringing a giant wad of pieces and placing it all together there. ive just never had a problem fitting the buttpack with the ruck until now so im asking for a bit of advice.

also, a lot of the guys who got their kit got rucks already assembled for them, whereas i didnt. and lots have had their rucks for a while without course and already have theirs together, so i know the basics of how to do it, and figured it out, so why not do it?


----------



## geo (18 Dec 2005)

Ruck should be worn as high as possible

The lower back protector can be worn with the pad down for tall individuals
or up for short individuals.

try to adjust your ruck "fit" with the butt pack full


----------



## polo (18 Dec 2005)

Apparently there are hundreds of ways to adjust the ruck to better suit individuals...
I am about 5'6'' and teh rucksack fits wonderfully, except after about 2 minutes my shoulders and neck kill, are there any adjustments to prevent that? 
(I'm on BMQ but my instructors said to find out some other way because they were busy, plus it's only the weekend BMQ so I can't contact them much).


----------



## geo (19 Dec 2005)

ask your instructors again. It's their job to show you how to properly wear your kit.
Any injury to you is THEIR fault. If the Mcpls are too busy - ask the Sgts. If the Sgts are too busy - ask the WO. If the WO is too busy - ask the course officer.

You have a responsibility to assimilate the material that they give you
They have a responsibility to ensure you have received and understood the material they have given you AND understand the correct use of the Kit that has been provided for your use. If the kit will injure you; you shouldn't be wearing it / you shouldn't be using it.

HOWEVER make sure you have very specific points that you want addressed - don't be frivolous.


----------



## polo (19 Dec 2005)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## NavComm (19 Dec 2005)

Dill said:
			
		

> im not trying to rush it man, my training starts in less than a month and i just figured i should have my ruck put together and ready to go, as opposed to bringing a giant wad of pieces and placing it all together there. ive just never had a problem fitting the buttpack with the ruck until now so im asking for a bit of advice.
> 
> also, a lot of the guys who got their kit got rucks already assembled for them, whereas i didnt. and lots have had their rucks for a while without course and already have theirs together, so i know the basics of how to do it, and figured it out, so why not do it?



Ok I see why now. Thanks for the reply.

Either way, you probably will have to pull it all apart again at training.


----------

